# Which Supernatural Beings Might Be Real?



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

Which Supernatural Beings might be real, if any? Multiple vote.


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

Every single thing here could of , do , and/or may in the future exist so I never say that things do not exist cause it could be terribly wrong when time comes :tongue:


----------



## jazz ape (Mar 19, 2015)

I've always found it hard to completely dismiss things like angels, demons and ghosts. Things which are magic, basically. If magic or the supernatural is real, it probably doesn't operate in a way which can be observed scientifically. So I tend to operate like an agnostic atheist in most matters.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Everything is true...

(I vote for Illuminati who are, surprise surprise, missing from the picture-AGAIN!)


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Not sure if we should count extraterrestrials as "supernatural" though..


----------



## Mr. Demiurge (Jun 18, 2014)

Chupacabra Vampire Mermaids.


----------



## Petrahygen (Nov 22, 2012)

Ghosts = Spirits?
Also, good thread. Had a vote on many things.


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

Petrahygen said:


> Ghosts = Spirits?
> Also, good thread. Had a vote on many things.


A ghost is more of a thought form of a deceased person. So that means it is not tied to Source (the soul of the deceased person), it is just an idea still "operating". Now spirits... hmm. Are we talking about spirit guides? Because if so, everyone knows what spirit guides are. Haha.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

Ntuitive said:


> Which Supernatural Beings might be real, if any? Multiple vote.


Extraterrestrials absolutely given the sheer statistics granted the size of the universe... just not the cliche ones you think about from the 70s or 80s


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Unicorns. But that sadly wasn't in the poll.... ;_;


----------



## Unfey (Apr 8, 2013)

When we were little, I convinced all the kids in my neighborhood that St Patricks day was the only day of the year when you could actually catch a leprechaun. I made up a story about how St Patrick got famous because he caught a leprechaun and it granted him a wish, and he wished to be king of the leprechauns. I told the other children that if we caught ourselves a leprechaun, it would grant us a wish, but if we caught _the leprechaun king, St Patrick himself_, we would all be made leprechaun royalty forever.

So we would go on these elaborately planned leprechaun hunts through the neighborhood on St Patricks day. Leprechauns have no women among them, because all the female leprechauns left their ugly male counterparts to go marry handsome fairy princes. We would make little female leprechaun "statues" out of cardboard and lay them inconspicuously underneath boxes and laundry baskets that we'd (haphazardly) rigged to fall if the statue was moved (we were bad at this and the boxes fell on their own; so we never caught a leprechaun). Then we'd lay in wait. 

Eventually we'd all get bored and go do something else, because we were all like 8 years old or so.

Anyways the moral of the story is I had way too much power over the neighborhood children.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

The lizard people from another planet: e.g. Donald Rumsfeld, Hillary Clinton, Al Sharpton, and Sir Patrick Stewart.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

Who said Trolls are not real?


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Spirits, Angels, demons, and time travelers.


----------



## spylass (Jan 25, 2014)

Wizards, Time travelers, Extraterrestrials


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

We all know trolls exist..

And what's the chupacubra doing on the list for? Lol, they are a small mammal that looks kinda like a little coyote is all.


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

I've voted for extraterrestrials, they're the only supernatural being that might be real, I guess. There's a big chance of some other planet existing, far away, with life on it. Because: why not? All other beings aren't real, because if they were, we had already discovered them.


----------



## NTlazerman (Nov 28, 2014)

Extraterrestrials aren't actually supernatural beings. Supernatural means "breaking the laws of physics". Anyway, I voted for the ETs.


----------



## leigha (Aug 14, 2014)

pagan astronaut said:


> Not sure if we should count extraterrestrials as "supernatural" though..


That's what I was about to say. "Fictional" probably would have been a better word.

On a side note, I voted for extraterrestrials. The odds of them existing are already so high, and they seem the most possible out of all of them. The universe is so vast — it's very likely that we just haven't discovered them yet.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

callmeleigha said:


> That's what I was about to say. "Fictional" probably would have been a better word.
> 
> On a side note, I voted for extraterrestrials. The odds of them existing are already so high, and they seem the most possible out of all of them. The universe is so vast — it's very likely that we just haven't discovered them yet.


See, I wouldn't even call them fictional. Odds are too high for that. But they're probably too far away... anyway.


----------

